# question about ca18et and other ca18 engines



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

i have a 89 240 and i have been told by a couple ppl to do the sr20det swap but i have also been told that it wont pass smog in c.a. where i live. so i was also mentioned to about the ca18 engine. i have seen that the about 85/85/or 86 version of the 200sx had the ca18et turbo engine. i wanted to find out info about it to see if it would fit in my 89 240 and if the ca18det engine woud fit in my car , and if it does , would it pass smog.? if ne one has ne info please write back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

If the 240sx is the same car as the 200sx (s13 89->) in europe, i can tell you that i've only seen the ca18det engine in the european models. I don't know about the wiring though.
The ca18et was in the s12 (200sx 83-89) and to my knoledge is basically the same engine as the ca18det.
Since I am european i wouldn't know anything about smog regulations. Keep seaching the answer is outthere! 
Ask your local nissan shop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

the CA18DET (and ET) should fit anywhere a SR20 does, apparently they use the same engine mounts in S13 silvias. very late model S12's got an early version CA18DET but the S13 version is better. i doubt they are cleaner burning than an SR but don't know for sure.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

bleh, i don't know where my post went, but if the engine was never offered in the US, it's illegal, period.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Ive had a couple of CA18DET cars, mainly the UK Bluebird ZX Turbo. The engines nice, fast and bullet proof, but when the MAF goes bad, the engine runs rich, and i mean RICH!! Still, if you can get parts locally for it, it shouldnt be too much of a problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes, it will fit. No it will not pass smog!!!

But, a RB series will fit and may pass smog if your 240 was originally sold outside of CA.


----------

